# bucket truck vs towable lift



## bull2five (Dec 22, 2011)

Looking to buy some sort of lift because working from a lift is so much easier. I'm looking at buying a used bucket truck vs a drivable or towable lift. Does anyone know the speed to reach full cycle height of a bucket truck? I found where a rough terrain articulated boom lift takes about 75 seconds. I'm trying to start a part time tree sevice and was wondering what would be a good lift to get me started in this business. Any remarks or extra info would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## bull2five (Dec 22, 2011)

Del_Corbin said:


> Welcome!
> 
> 
> ......see my response in your other like thread.



Thanks


----------



## BDChainsaw (Dec 23, 2011)

I've worked with several different configurations of towable lift. If it's not one of the self propelled units your limited to your backing skills and footprint of your vehicle. Don't get all hung up on speed. I'll take slow safe and comfortable over fast and bouncing anytime. A good bucket truck with dumping chipper box is where it's at. If you have to trailer it in to cut the tree then you have to have another vehicle to pull your chipper and dump chips out of. If you get in a spot that you need something special rent it. That's my opinion.


----------



## deevo (Dec 24, 2011)

bull2five said:


> Looking to buy some sort of lift because working from a lift is so much easier. I'm looking at buying a used bucket truck vs a drivable or towable lift. Does anyone know the speed to reach full cycle height of a bucket truck? I found where a rough terrain articulated boom lift takes about 75 seconds. I'm trying to start a part time tree sevice and was wondering what would be a good lift to get me started in this business. Any remarks or extra info would greatly be appreciated.



I have run both, and I am leaning towards either a spider lift or towable unit this year. I do quite a bit of work in cottage areas that are water access only, and use a barge to get the chipper across when needed. Also one of my groundies has a bobcat to tow it with. So if I end up with a towable this year, it'll be towed by that for spots we can't get the truck into. I have a chip truck anyways so i don't need another truck to chip into etc... Check out the Biljax site. Arbor pro gave me their link. They have a towable thats 55' 61' working, I am demoing one after the holidays, will let you know how I like them. Big plus to spider lifts or towables are, no yearly safetys, very light on fuel, lightweight, can get into spots a bucket truck can't, no need for mats or plywood, and low maintenance. Don't need a special license to drive them like a bucket truck, even though I have my DZ, but some of my guys don't. A lot of the bigger companies around here have been subbing one of the only companies that has a spider lift here as well. So since i am closer if i get one its a good way of keeping it busy and paying it off faster. Not saying I might not get another bucket truck, but after running one and knowing the up keep on them, at the end of the day more money in your pocket. (most days):smile2:


----------



## COUNTRY6543 (Jan 9, 2012)

Well, I would have replied Bucket Truck hands down until I read Deevo's post. That indeed is a special circumstance. Boating it in and out...Wow, I would not want to pay the bill to have that tree trimmed. 

I have a 60' ford with a chip box and love it. You ask about speed. It will go so fast that it will throw you right out of the bucket if you want it to. At first getting used to the controls you will go slow, trust me. As you figure them out you can adjust the idol and speed it up a bit. I set my idol about 1000 rpm and that is plenty fast, especially 60' hi. I like the fact that I can load up everything I need in the boxes, hook up the chipper and throw a guy in the passenger side and go to the site. Only feeding one truck that way. I started out with a utility truck with no chip box and had to drive another pickup with a dump trailer everywhere. First year I switched my fuel bill dropped considerable. Now the only time I take two trucks is if I need the loader. Make sure that you get something tall enough. I started out with a 45' boom and I am surprised I didn't kill myself. We were always doing so crazy rigging. Now I hardly ever have to rig anything. That extra 10' /15' is a huge difference.


----------



## bull2five (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice. When I was asking about speed, I got caught trying to compare everything possible to get pros and cons for both and I didn’t realize that speed is not as important as height and ease of use. I ended up getting a used Genie TMZ-50/30 for $8,500 which I thought was a great deal but it will need a little TLC.


----------



## deevo (Apr 3, 2012)

bull2five said:


> Thanks for all the advice. When I was asking about speed, I got caught trying to compare everything possible to get pros and cons for both and I didn’t realize that speed is not as important as height and ease of use. I ended up getting a used Genie TMZ-50/30 for $8,500 which I thought was a great deal but it will need a little TLC.



Cool, hope it serves you well, I am waiting to demo the Biljax 55/33 in the next month.


----------



## bull2five (Apr 4, 2012)

deevo said:


> Cool, hope it serves you well, I am waiting to demo the Biljax 55/33 in the next month.



That's the one I was eye balling because of the extra height. Demo? As if you like it you will buy it or just renting it out to see the difference?


----------



## deevo (Apr 4, 2012)

bull2five said:


> That's the one I was eye balling because of the extra height. Demo? As if you like it you will buy it or just renting it out to see the difference?



No I am going to buy it if i like it. I have run the Genie, which is nice, but with the Biljax you get a bit of extra height. I want to demo before i shell out the $36,000 for it. They don't have any in stock, but should have one shortly.


----------



## arbor pro (Apr 5, 2012)

deevo said:


> No I am going to buy it if i like it. I have run the Genie, which is nice, but with the Biljax you get a bit of extra height. I want to demo before i shell out the $36,000 for it. They don't have any in stock, but should have one shortly.



Deevo,

Fellow arborist buddy, Luke, in Minnesota is selling his 5533A. Phone number is 320-492-7569. Tell him scott sent ya.

I hooked Luke up with that Bil-Jax lift last year - it came from a local rental company that went out of business. Now, Luke's selling out his business including the lift as well as an awesome F550 chip truck/mini skid hauler that's similar to my C6500 setup.

Probably worth your time to give him a call. Might save you several thousand $$$.

AP


----------



## squad143 (Apr 5, 2012)

deevo said:


> Cool, hope it serves you well, I am waiting to demo the Biljax 55/33 in the next month.



Devon,

PM sent.


----------



## halethepatriot (Sep 7, 2018)

bull2five said:


> Looking to buy some sort of lift because working from a lift is so much easier. I'm looking at buying a used bucket truck vs a drivable or towable lift. Does anyone know the speed to reach full cycle height of a bucket truck? I found where a rough terrain articulated boom lift takes about 75 seconds. I'm trying to start a part time tree sevice and was wondering what would be a good lift to get me started in this business. Any remarks or extra info would greatly be appreciated.


For the inexperienced tree person, I'd suggest a bucket truck because it is more capable of sustaining a hit and keeping the operator safe. I don't agree with those who said a chip box is that important. I prefer 1) a large capacity chip truck and 2) a tail mounted bucket on a short chassis truck with no chip body for its maneuverability. Whether you choose a truck or a lift, it should be as tall as you can afford within reason. Around here, 60 feet is short. 75 foot trucks with an elevator are much better to work with and getting more common every year. However, at this point I would get the spider lift. Track mounted and no less than 80+ feet. I like the All Access 83HD Arbor Pro unit. You don't want to work from under the tree if possible so you need the side reach which the 60 foot unit would not have. The unit operates while still attached to its truck if you want to set it up that way, it can be towed on a trailer by a pickup truck and it goes into back yards where no truck could go.


----------

